# african pygmy dormouse licence



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

bought a pair of these from a garden centre they said they got them from a personal breeder, i bought 2 took them home and then found out that you need to have a licence for these?! the garden centre didnt give me any i dont think they had one, i phoned vet as one of the dormice need to get his teeth clipped back but they cant take in unless i have licence papers or the animal will have to be distroyed, where do i go from here?


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

ether get in touch with the garden center and if they dont have the papers ask for the breeders number or see if you can get a licence off the internet or just buy some clippers


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

Are they getting confused between African dormice and British dormice?

As you need a licence to do anything with British ones.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Dont think you need one unless they are European dormice. Ask Rory and Nerys or Alfie99 they should know


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

the vet deff said african pygmy dormouse needs licence, phoned up garden centre they said they didnt think they needed one but would find out and hopefully get me one otherwise i wont be able to take him to the vet and his teeth are really long!!!!


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

shiftylou said:


> the vet deff said african pygmy dormouse needs licence, phoned up garden centre they said they didnt think they needed one but would find out and hopefully get me one otherwise i wont be able to take him to the vet and his teeth are really long!!!!


Can you phone up your vet and ask him specifically which licence you apparently need?


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I keep these. You do not need a licence lol.

Try a different vet! It is unusual for these to need their teeth clipping though. They should wear them down naturally if on the correct diet but you can make sure they have willow sticks or some other safe wood to chew on : victory:


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/hobb...ps-licensing-damned-do-damned.html#post802419


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

shiftylou said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/hobb...ps-licensing-damned-do-damned.html#post802419


 
An EPS doesnt have anything to do with African Pygmy Dormice. They are African, not European.

You are quite safe to take your APD to the vet. 

If you need to prove to your vet that African rodents do not require a 'European' Protected Species Licence, you could always print the list of species that are covered by EPS for them. Here is a link: Wildlife Management and Licensing: European Protected Species - Natural England

Hope this helps: victory:


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

ok thanks for the help!!


----------

